# Hairline Crack on New Wallboard with Texture



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How would you guys handle this type of hairline crack? Crack occurred 2 days after drywallers were done hanging, taping and texturing.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Caulk.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep. Unless there are a lot of them showing up, I'd just caulk. If there are a lot, call em' back for them to fix.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Best practices would suggest anchoring a few fasteners to prevent further breakage. Probably, sand down area and float a couple of broad coats of mud over fiber glass tape. Spray texture the area and lay down with a knife to match existing texture. Prime and paint once mud has dried. Of course, this would apply only to an esthetically high value area.

But home owner ignorance of the costs associated with best practices wouldn't allow much more repair effort then a scrub of light weight patching compound, or caulking at worse, followed with a coat of matching paint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Best practices would suggest anchoring a few fasteners to prevent further breakage. Probably, sand down area and float a couple of broad coats of mud over fiber glass tape. Spray texture the area and lay down with a knife to match existing texture. Prime and paint once mud has dried. Of course, this would apply only to an esthetically high value area.
> 
> But home owner ignorance of the costs associated with best practices wouldn't allow much more repair effort then a scrub of light weight patching compound, or caulking at worse, followed with a coat of matching paint.


That solution would be fine if it were a more severe crack or a problem area that keeps coming back. But in this particular instance, there is no way I would undertake this level of repair if for no other reason than I would want to get paid for my efforts. And since this is new work, it wouldn't be fair for the HO to have to pay me to fix the problem(s) caused by the drywall guys. And I sure wouldn't want to try and get paid by them for my efforts. So caulk it and move on but monitor it (via the HO) to see if it returns. JMO.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> That solution would be fine if it were a more severe crack or a problem area that keeps coming back. But in this particular instance, there is no way I would undertake this level of repair if for no other reason than I would want to get paid for my efforts. And since this is new work, it wouldn't be fair for the HO to have to pay me to fix the problem(s) caused by the drywall guys. And I sure wouldn't want to try and get paid by them for my efforts. So caulk it and move on but monitor it (via the HO) to see if it returns. JMO.


I've repaired many hairline cracks using the extensive method I described above. In too many cases, a repair using just caulk became more of a concern for the homeowner, in terms of aesthetics, then what could be creating the crack in the first place. 

Many of the homes were new construction and wet framing was to blame. I would consider getting away with an inside corner bead of caulking, a success for me. Particularly, in light of the warranty demands placed on builders by homeowners who just committed to a $300K mortgage (mid 90's).


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> How would you guys handle this type of hairline crack? Crack occurred 2 days after drywallers were done hanging, taping and texturing.


Is this NC? Has it been fast tracked? Is there one crack only?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If this is the only crack you see on a fresh wall just as other said use caulking. If there are a few/bunch call the drywall guys back.

Is it me or is new plaster/drywall cracking more and more since last year? Every single job we have had this winter has had some sort of cracks/cracking all over the place. We even saw fresh plaster literally falling off a wall.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> Is this NC? Has it been fast tracked? Is there one crack only?


yes nc. theres 2 of these, on the same wall, where they hung the wallboard to the foundation concrete of a basement.

The was finished last fri.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> yes nc. theres 2 of these, on the same wall, where they hung the wallboard to the foundation concrete of a basement.
> 
> The was finished last fri.


Any information on the details underneath the GWB? Vapor barrier? Is it hung on furring shot to the concrete, glued to the concrete (!), or what? Is it in an area with expansive soils?

I think the real question is whether this is a one-time drying-in issue or a seasonal moisture cycle problem.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

not sure how they fastened, although its not glued on. they framed it on something. I doubt theres a vapor lining. 

I caulked it. It looks good, for now. 

I have no time or incentive to fix the drywallers problem. Carpet is coming.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> not sure how they fastened, although its not glued on. they framed it on something. I doubt theres a vapor lining.
> 
> I caulked it. It looks good, for now.
> 
> I have no time or incentive to fix the drywallers problem. Carpet is coming.


It's not like any of us don't understand what limited options we have in the real world. But don't be surprised if you get a call back because the caulking cracked due to an inefficient amount of material bridging the crack void. 

See, in the eyes of the homeowner, you were supposed to be the cheap solution to a larger problem, and now YOU own it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think as long as the situation is clear to the HO that this fix is exactly what it is then it should be fine. I'm sure TJ won't even charge for it (but the again he IS a tight SOB). If it does indeed come back then it's back in the HO's court to contact the drywallers.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

And just to be clear, I have absolutely no issue with the process described in the more extensive repair. I just don't think TJ should undertake it. Unless, of course, the HO is asking for it, is aware of the effort and cost, and has signed off on it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I think as long as the situation is clear to the HO that this fix is exactly what it is then it should be fine. I'm sure TJ won't even charge for it (but the again he IS a tight SOB). If it does indeed come back then it's back in the HO's court to contact the drywallers.


Yea, doesn't TJ ride around on an old 78' Bonneville, or something like that?:jester:

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If it cracks down the road and they want it repaired, and it requires extensive process, they will not blame me nor will they expect me to do it for free.

That's the cool thing about solid repeat customers, you already know they are reasonable people.

Yeah so here's the real world stuff: it's one hairline crack. If there were many, that would be different. I'm not going to lose a whole day to cut, screw, retape and texture to repair the drywallers mess. 
Homeowners would be impossible to contact to inform, describe the situation for them to decide how they want to proceed. 
I'd lose a whole day screwing around for one hairline crack. I'd be on crack to do something like that.
And no, I'm not going to charge them for spending 5 min caulking the crack.

If this crack turns into a full repair, yes I will charge them


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Yea, doesn't TJ ride around on an old 78' Bonneville, or something like that?:jester:
> 
> Sorry for the derail.


It's a 2003.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> It's a 2003.


Paid for it with cash 

It's jetted with some after market pipes...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If bridging crack with fiberglass you can bet it will rear it's ugly head once again!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not a good omen to see those things on a new wall.


Hope the quick and dirty repair lasts, but my vote is that it will come back like a bad penny.

(I assume that is on a joint, which, to me, indicates an bad joint)


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Speaking of cracks I just looked at a house built 15 years ago that started showing cracks in the mill pack wainscoting about three years ago. It's one of those plant mdf 1x3's over drywall to make it look like a paneled wall. The cracks are mainly showing in the paint on the drywall. Didn't see Any on the raised mdf trim. I am pretty sure the can I found in the garage is the trim paint. Do you think the precat finish just became too brittle over time? I have not used this finish before.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Speaking of cracks I just looked at a house built 15 years ago that started showing cracks in the mill pack wainscoting about three years ago. It's one of those plant mdf 1x3's over drywall to make it look like a paneled wall. The cracks are mainly showing in the paint on the drywall. Didn't see Any on the raised mdf trim. I am pretty sure the can I found in the garage is the trim paint. Do you think the precat finish just became too brittle over time? I have not used this finish before.


 I've ran into that a few times. Always lacquer on drywall. Lacquer=cracker, on drywall IMO.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks buddy. I'll have to let him know we can sand, spackle prime and paint but no warranty it won't return. 
Unless maybe we use a tie coat of peel bond but that seems kinda weird. Might work. Thoughts?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So there's this. Worked pretty good and I didn't need to get a building permit to repair it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh but check this sh$t out... Saw it today, same wall... bigger cracks... 

of course it has to be the longest wall in the room too., and smack dab in the middle


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder what the MC of the framing was when they hung the GWB? 

We only worked with one builder who monitored RH and the MC of the wood once the building was dried in.

Unfortunately, that was the only thing about which he was conscientious.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know, but this wall is all concrete foundation. I'm not interested in repainting this wall or the possible mess the drywaller, if coming back to repair will make on my trim. 

Sure I can probably charge extra, but I was scheduled to be finished tomorrow and I'm not enthusiastic about staying longer.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't know, but this wall is all concrete foundation. I'm not interested in repainting this wall or the possible mess the drywaller, if coming back to repair will make on my trim.
> 
> Sure I can probably charge extra, but I was scheduled to be finished tomorrow and I'm not enthusiastic about staying longer.


Take a page from some of the modular-home manufacturers. Tell them not to paint it for a year, then come back, fix the cracks, and paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Too late. They called the drywaller up. I guess he already cut it out, right above my freshly painted base...

So now I won't be done tomorrow. Such a pita.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Too late. They called the drywaller up. I guess he already cut it out, right above my freshly painted base...
> 
> So now I won't be done tomorrow. Such a pita.


Well, that's a pain.

Painters really are the low men on the totem pole. Clearly, somebody along the way screwed up, but the painters are the last guys, so they end up having to fix it...or wait for somebody else to fix it...before they can finish.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Obvious a crack house for sure!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

When my customer called to tell me he got the drywaller to come by, he said he started blaming him that it was too cold in the basement and was defensive about it. 

My customer's a bit po'd about his attitude. 

I'm going to swing by to see how much of a mess he's making. I'm concerned that he's going to be pretty careless since he's pissed off...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

fun times. I got about 6 hrs extra work to do now.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Brought my boy with for an apprenticing session.


----------

